# finally done it...what would you do?



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Clearing out a floor sink with a toilet auger...the blockage seemed normal. Forks, spoons, then broken pieces of dishes. My toilet auger head fell off. Suggestions other than busting up the floor?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Down stream of the trap? CI or plastic?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

If its a PVC line try a strong magnet on a bent piece of thread rod, I got a little over a dozen pieces of 'silverware' out of a red lobster floor drain that way, I hope your auger head is not to far into the trap. Or, perhaps a good shop vac. a retriever head on your k 50 might snag it too.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It is in a pvc trap. Whatever is down there it is snagged hard I don't see a magnet getting this one. None of their silverware is magnetic anyhow but I suppose the auger head is.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Have you tried your shop vac? My big one has grabbed some good stuff.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> Have you tried your shop vac? My big one has grabbed some good stuff.


 I'm going to be trying that tomorrow morning. I have a pump truck standing by just in case.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Forget about it


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Was it a General drop head auger ?

I have never used a toilet auger on anything other than a toilet but as I have learned chit can go wrong when doing almost anything.

What is the diameter of the trap ?

Good luck getting it out.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Was it a General drop head auger ?
> 
> I have never used a toilet auger on anything other than a toilet but as I have learned chit can go wrong when doing almost anything.
> 
> ...


It was a General bulb but not the drop head. 
It works great getting silverware out. 
It is a 3" trap.
Thanks.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Id guess with a 3 " trap a big shop vav with some rags packed around the hose should do the trick. Good luck


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Pegasusplumbing said:


> If its a PVC line try a strong magnet on a bent piece of thread rod, I got a little over a dozen pieces of 'silverware' out of a red lobster floor drain that way, I hope your auger head is not to far into the trap. Or, perhaps a good shop vac. a retriever head on your k 50 might snag it too.


This.


...magnet (preferably rare-earth), shop vac withe skinny hose and thin-wall CT adapter (many call them fernco's), and K-50 with funnel head...I've use them all and each works on occasion.

I've also had to give up and bust the floor and replace the trap if there are big, smooth objects that can't be pulled out :whistling2:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

A.t lowes they sell dryer cleaninc stick that you attach to your drill they about three eiths thick by one of those they about six ffeet long tie a string on the end you gonna trow down the pipe about twelve iches of string then tie a half inch nut on the other end drop nut firs then shove rod as far in as it will go now hit the drill a few times and it will rap arou forks and you will be able to pull them out if it cets stuck run in reverse all u doing wit drill is widing strig do not use it like auger if that don't work break concret


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

get your k60 retreiver head and pull out all of the other heads stuck in the trap.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Yeah try to suck it dry then stick camera in to see what you're up against. Rod with a stronger cable ???


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

revenge said:


> A.t lowes they sell dryer cleaninc stick that you attach to your drill they about three eiths thick by one of those they about six ffeet long tie a string on the end you gonna trow down the pipe about twelve iches of string then tie a half inch nut on the other end drop nut firs then shove rod as far in as it will go now hit the drill a few times and it will rap arou forks and you will be able to pull them out if it cets stuck run in reverse all u doing wit drill is widing strig do not use it like auger if that don't work break concret




"dryer cleaninc stick" ???

Have a link to this product ?



Must be some pretty strong string ?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

there you go mister ass, now remove the brisels, they screw right off, then you tie a string Nylon were the brissels were. After you tie the sting thats about 12 inches long you tie a 1/2 nut. Now you drop the nut in first then follow behind it with the stick. When you use the drill the dryer stick will start rolling around in the pipe. The nut will hold the string down and it will wrap around the utensiel. I have used this before and sometimes it works some times it doesnt. depending how much crap is down there if it just forks spoons and knife it will pull it out if theres glass and other junk might be hard


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I think we should all chip in and buy revenge a bigger phonewith a keypad.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep, that would be nice. Pm me and i will give you the po box were can send the check.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> I think we should all chip in and buy revenge a bigger phonewith a keypad.


LOL!...seconded :laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I third it


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Im intrigued so ill chip in 5 aussie bucks! :thumbsup:


----------

